# Repair holes in console?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

To fix it the right way you need to take all those wires out.

Other options would to be fill the holes with epoxy. Buy the little round plastic screw head covers and pop in the hole. Buy a piece of starboard and mount to your console and mount finder to it.


----------



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> To fix it the right way you need to take all those wires out.
> 
> Other options would to be fill the holes with epoxy. Buy the little round plastic screw head covers and pop in the hole. Buy a piece of starboard and mount to your console and mount finder to it.


Thanks!

Yes, I plan on removing the wires (and cutting another hole for them, about 3 inches to the right). Just trying to figure out how to fill in the existing holes. 

Since that large hole goes all the way through, I can’t just fill it with epoxy. If there’s a normal way to do this, I’m all ears. I don’t love the idea of adding starboard. At the least, I’ll put some tape over it and then the new bracket will cover the holes, but I’d prefer to do it right and repair them.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Easy quick fix is use marine Tex then sand down and polish out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use a hole saw and cut a piece of wood to fit in the hole and then fill around it and fair it.

Paint or gelcoat to finish. Then drill new hole.


----------

